# Investment property Tax



## Jaz88 (Jul 12, 2013)

Hello,

I am an Australian expat currently living in The Netherlands.

I have an investment property in Australia and would like to know if i can claim any of the usual investment property costs (rates, water, repairs, etc) even though im not working at the moment.

I know absolute zero about this stuff, and have tried ringing the ATO, and it's a huge wait time, and calling from Europe is a huge cost.

Any help, would really be appreciated.

Thanks in advance
J


----------



## joycey1000 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Taxes on property*

OK, I am not a specialist in this area, but I am facing a similar situation as you.

I am Dutch, currently living in California and thinking of going back to Holland because of my sister, so I am checking this out. 

I will still have to pay taxes on my income property in the U.S., will have to file this with the U.S. taxes and I can still deduct all my rental expenses.

Only problem that I am facing, if I go to the Netherlands, because I will live off U.S. income, will I have to pay taxes there too?

Knowing the Dutch tax system the answer is probably yes. They tax you for the air you breath !!!

Best advice I can give, is contact an international accountant in Holland for Dutch tax information, Australian taxes if they are as normal as in the U.S. should still give you a tax deduction, if you pay your taxes in Australia


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

I think it depends on the tax laws. Local taxes you pay as owner, wether you live there or not does not matter. Remind that property taxes in Netherlands are much lower then those in the US (average 500-1000€/yr depending on value and city).
I live in China, have Chinese income (as Dutch citizen) with a few properties in Netherlands. I can't deduct anything in the Netherlands but also all income generated is not taxed in NL (but in my host country China)


----------



## bkmulder (Sep 25, 2013)

Taxes it is always very complex. I handle it for expatriates in China. 

@Jaz88, what you mean with claim? You don't work in the Netherlands, believe me Tax government in The Netherlands don't give money away. 

Also property is mostly always taxed in the country where is held. So the costs of your investment property in Australia you can deduct from the rental income you get (I think you get rental income) and lower your rental income, so you pay property tax over your rental income in Australia. 

Joycey1000 - you need to look at the double tax treatment between US and The Netherlands. But one golden rule in The Netherlands, you can be taxed double. I know for sure you need to pay taxes in US over your property rental income, because US is harsh on those things. IRS is even bad ass than The Netherlands. Major reason why mostly Americans with wealth never will be accepted by foreign companies. So you can not be taxed on that again in The Netherlands.

cschrd2 - same situation, but i hope you mean "all income generated is not taxed in NL (but in my host country China)" not the rental income of your properties in The Netherlands. Because you need to pay taxes over it what is related to your properties in the Netherlands. 
I live almost 9 years now in China but my properties in Amsterdam still taxed in The Netherlands, yes rest in China and because of ltd in Hong Kong, very less in China.


----------

